# Small workshop build



## philpolish (23 Dec 2021)

Hi all been away from woodworking for many years but getting back into it. I am wanting to build a small 8 x 6 workshop/ shed. With the price of timber I am looking for alternative building methods to keep the price down. I do not want to spend 500 - £600 on a flimsy one. Other options I have looked into is a metal one but to hot or cold not easily insulated. Another idea concrete block walls and timber roof. Has anybody else found a low cost solutin.
Thanks Phil.


----------



## Jones (23 Dec 2021)

You can make your own sips 8 X 8 ft on a 4 x4 " frame. Use 100 mm polystyrene (jablite) panels with 4x1 edging and a 2x1 centre stud. Spray on instastick gun foam then nail on a 9 mm OSB panel with ring shank nails on both sides. Fix to frame with wafer head screws next to but not through edging. Fill corners with offcuts and clad outside. For roof use 800 rafter spacing to support panels. System used by Alex Wade architect for large and small builds.


----------



## MARK.B. (23 Dec 2021)

Where are you near to Phil ?, any building works nearing completion ?, over the years I have been lucky enough to score some great bargains (often free) by talking to the site Agent/Manager , have found even recently with the cost of of materials so high that they( some not all). just want rid as it is cheaper in the long run. Give or send them a nice bottle of something and you might get a call when the next site is wrapping up.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Dec 2021)

How about an old supermarket delivery van back or by van box. About the right size waterproof and secure. 

Or build yourself a shed from 22mm cladding 3x2 and 18mm ply. 

8x6" isn't too big. 

Cheers James


----------

